# any snows still in nordak?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i was just wondering if there were still any and if there are how many? and what part of the state would ya find em at?


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

PM YOU


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

one its mounted in my basement scouted for turkeys yesterday ..drove from Fargo to Sheyenne nataa nataa one


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Go north of HW 2.....they're there.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

yep yep there were a lot north of highway 2 earlier this week.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

IDK but there are a bunch of damn white seagulls that keep crapping on my windshield at our cabin- you can come shoot them if you want


----------

